# What I'm smoking right now.



## remi11 (Oct 1, 2013)

Well as another member has on here I figure instead of making MULTIPLE AND MULTIPLE threads every time i get a new strain why not one Thread so this i will update with the various strains i am SMOKING. 

So here is what I'm smoking right now. Its a purp of some sort and super SUPER frosty!!! Not to mention a SUPER dank smell almost that of cat piss! But fruity? hard to describe lol. Well heres a couple pics and MY VERY FIRST video on youtube with FAILS!!!! hope y'all enjoi 
































www.youtube.com/embed/A3aUyJIzueY


----------



## remi11 (Oct 1, 2013)

www.youtube.com/embed/A3aUyJIzueY video. wouldn't let me edit it back into the original post


----------



## remi11 (Oct 3, 2013)

man i can wait to get to growing again. Been reading the Dr Amber's grows and now my a D D is kicked up when i saw a link to DAYZT's grow and now I'm reading that. AND ALLLL these grows are like back in 11' i plan to keep reading and then continuing with their most recent grows to get as much knowledge.... BUT YA back to what i was saying...

CANT WAIT TO START UP AGAIN... i noticed i spend WAYYYY tooooo much on herb. ALMOST 400$ a month and allllll personals. I don't sell or anything. AND thats wayyyyy took much for someone only making 800$ a month to be spending on medication. I don't drink or smoke (tobacco). Now if only i could suck it up and not medicate sooooo much i can save the 300$ needed to get started growing again :-/ sorry just a rant cause i just smoked my last bowl


----------



## remi11 (Oct 3, 2013)

also how to i change the time of my post... that last one was made at 4:20pm not 2:13 lol


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks really NICE.
But, I can't tell if it's any good from here . It's not that I don't trust you.

You need a second opinion. So, send me a Bud and i will test it for you


----------



## remi11 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> Looks really NICE.
> But, I can't tell if it's any good from here . It's not that I don't trust you.
> 
> You need a second opinion. So, send me a Bud and i will test it for you


*jumping in my DeLorean and headed over* but now I'm token on this

















forgot and sat on the sack.... kinda compressed and looking weird..... hence the closeup pics lol


love your avatar btw Ring


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks dank


----------



## remi11 (Oct 4, 2013)

GRACIAS!!!! heres some pics and my kitties. a couple aren't in these pics that I'm sure ill get by later. 

Also hadn't smoked a blunt in almost a year so i figure whyyyy not. I know ill probably regret it tomorrow but right now i feel like one  














lilly (girl) 4 months old







beatiful thumper (boy) 2 months old


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 8, 2013)

remi11 said:


> man i can wait to get to growing again. Been reading the Dr Amber's grows and now my a D D is kicked up when i saw a link to DAYZT's grow and now I'm reading that. AND ALLLL these grows are like back in 11' i plan to keep reading and then continuing with their most recent grows to get as much knowledge.... BUT YA back to what i was saying...
> 
> CANT WAIT TO START UP AGAIN... i noticed i spend WAYYYY tooooo much on herb. ALMOST 400$ a month and allllll personals. I don't sell or anything. AND thats wayyyyy took much for someone only making 800$ a month to be spending on medication. I don't drink or smoke (tobacco). Now if only i could suck it up and not medicate sooooo much i can save the 300$ needed to get started growing again :-/ sorry just a rant cause i just smoked my last bowl


I used to smoke too much to be able to afford growing and other things then I got a vaporizer, and starting saving so much money, as I use less than half as much to get the same desired effect. Hope that it works out for you to start growing again.


----------



## remi11 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks man. Ya i miss having a vaporizer but i like smoking too. Especially when its a good tasting bud. I don't know just like it lol. I found an awesome deal on a 8 pack Waterfarm with the reservoir for only 149$ so I'm picking that up plus ordering a roll of mylar and just converting the WHOLE closet to a grow tent. Plan to SCROG as many as i can and the other where you tie it down as its growing, i forget and this is why... i got a new bong


----------



## snappy209 (Oct 14, 2013)

i wish i had a legit cam..not that it would matter that much at the moment since im smoking on some reggie outdoor a friend of mine grew..only about 40 more days for my own stuff to be done though!!clock is tickin.


----------



## banks dank (Oct 28, 2013)

Fat bowl of resin...

Nah jk i got some bubba kush its the bees knees...


----------



## Xoon69 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thats all some dank shit.. Im never able to get purps like that.


----------

